# Port St Joe and Hurricane



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Sep 2, 2016)

There are a number of news reports on some pretty heavy storm damages at Steinhatchee but I haven't seen any detailed reports on the Port St. Joe area.  

Can anyone give some credible info?  I understand that the Dixie Belle came through the storm in good shape but that's about all I know.  

Thanks


----------



## fairweather (Sep 2, 2016)

I am at the state park campground at this moment. It was closed yesterday, but opened this morning. Everything appears to be fine in PSJ, the Cape, and the park. They got a lot of rain and some wind, but it just looks like the aftermath of a strong thunderstorm. There are small branches and pine needles down, but that's about it. The storm passed a little to the south and east of here, and thanks to the asymmetrical nature of the storm, PSJ was spared the worst of it.

We had blue sky today with strong west wind, but nothing bad. In fact, I was out in the yak fishing the west side of the bay this afternoon. Caught a short red and two cats. I hope that's my quota of cats for this trip.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Sep 2, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Ha thanks Fairweather for your great report!  That sounds very promising.  And I wish you a wonderful and safe fishing trip with much success!


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm in Mexico Beach right now and everything is fine.  My aunt and u Cole got hit pretty hard in Steinhatchee.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 15, 2016)

*Cape san blas*

was okay, brother was there immediately after the storm. A little dirty but the redfish bite was good.


----------

